#      1 8.2
51 - 664 817,80
 60 - 1 161 043,50
 62.01 - 5 000 000 
 1 825 861,30

 60.01.         -1 161 043,50
 62 - 5 000 000
 62.02 10 000 000,00
 66               - 3 735 380,74
 66.03          - 3 735 380,74    
 68 - 160 000
 68.12- 160 000
 80 - 10 000
 80.01 - 10 000
 84 - 391 175,74
 84.01 - 391 175,74
000 - 66,30

 1 825 861,30 
       (   ).

      ,   , ,  .

----------

10-

----------

!!!

----------


## kot

> !!!


          !!!

----------

,    . - 51  -  ,   .     664 817,80 .   ?  - ?

----------

kot   !!!         !

     . 

    10 000 000 .  5 000 000     .     2013 . 
 60 1 161 043,50 
 62.01 5 000 000,00 
 60.01 -1 161 043,50 
 62 5 000 000 
 62.02 10 000 000 
 66 -3 735 380,74


    1    
 3 414 500,74

----------

> 60.01 -1 161 043,50


 ?        ?

----------

> 000 - 66,30


  ..

----------

.    ...

----------

> .    ...


   ..      ..?   ..

----------

10 000 000                   ...     
       ...    2 ...

----------

> .


 ..    ..



> 


      ..

----------

> 


       ..

----------

???       71.01 - 3 414 500,74     ???

----------

** ,   ..    .. -   . -     ..

----------

:Frown:

----------

** ,    ..

----------

> 


.   .

----------

> 


         .   , ,      3 ..    1   , -?   ,  ,  ....   ?

----------

10 .     ...          ...

----------



----------

> ...


 ?    ..    ?

----------

...

----------

** ,   ?  10        ?

----------

(((

----------

** ,     ?    .,  ..     ?          ?

----------

...          (    )   ...  ...     ...    ...

----------

** ,        ..      -  ..      ..



> 


    ?    ?

----------

...    ...   , ...

----------

> , ...


 



> 10 000 000                   ...


    ..

----------

60               1 161 043,50 
 60.01.        - 1  161 043,50

 62                5 000 000
 62.01           5 000 000
 62.02          10 000 000

 66.03          - 3 735 380,74

----------

,   ...       ?

----------

!!!     !!!

----------



----------


## Liana_sh

!
, ,      31.12.2012. ,   -    2013 .    000    . 
   ,   000     ????      ???
, .      3800000 ,  1 8,2  2,0  :
 01-000 3800000
 000 -  02 214000 ()

  3800000-214000=   000.     ?

----------

*Liana_sh*,     01  02    .     000

----------


## Liana_sh

** , ,               000???        "  ?

----------

*Liana_sh*,     31  2012            000

----------


## Liana_sh

((((   ,     ,     000   ((((             ,         000   .      000       ().

----------

*Liana_sh*,        ?

----------

> ((((   ,     ,


   31 2012 ?       ?

----------


## Liana_sh

,     60     ((((     .
     . ,           .  15 .   ,  ,       .  .        60   :          ,     ????  ?      ,     15 ,   . .         .     ,

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,       .


-   01.01.13   10        10  31.12.12.        2012            ?




> ,     15 ,   . .


 - ? ?       ,       .

----------


## Liana_sh

> 2012            ?


,   ,

----------

*Liana_sh*,       31

----------


## Liana_sh

> - ? ?       ,       .


   .
,      ,      000
  ,    ,   ,        60 . ..               ,     000  60      000   0.     , ?

----------

*Liana_sh*,   1   000        31 .       . . .    .   ..    .   .

----------



----------


## Liana_sh



----------

